# Russian Wolf Fighting?



## RMACKD (Sep 6, 2004)

I was just looking through the http://www.rmax.tv/linksRMA.html and found some links about a Russian stlye called wolf fighting. I heard it was invented by Russian criminals.  Anyone know anything more about this? Also can I get more info on a Russian Kickboxing style called Draka? Thanks for any future info.


----------



## MattW (Sep 7, 2004)

Because I cannot read Russian, I am guessing that it is modeled after how a wolf attacks/defends. This is one reason why I really love Systema. You aren't trying to be an animal. You're not trying to mimic the movements of animals. You are being human. You should learn how to move like a human, rather than an animal.


----------



## RMACKD (Sep 8, 2004)

I do not think it is based after an animal. Maybe the ferocity but all Russian arts I have been exposed to have not tried to copy animals. I think the wolf in the name has to do with its roots or something.


----------



## Coach Chomycia (Sep 13, 2004)

I agree with RMACKD,

RMA in general focuses on how humans move. I couldn't find that link on the site and the one you posted takes me nowhere. 
Right now Coach Sonnon is occupied with Softwork which asks the question "What does it take to obtain Mastery in the shortest amount of time?" 
The drills are amazing and beginner's are taking to them very well. 

Talk to you soon.


----------



## jellyman (Sep 15, 2004)

Having visited the site at home where my browser has a built in translator, i think I can go from memory...

Wolf fighting is supposed to be a style invented by the criminals, kind of like jailhouse boxing that way. It's primarily cocerned with hitting vital points, defense mostly limited to evasion. I believe Belov is the chief exponent, he maintains the dark pedigree of the art has denied it mainstream acceptance.

Draka looks like San Da, in a ring basically. Not sure of the rules.


----------



## John Matrix. (Oct 2, 2004)

While we're on the subject, anyone know anything about Konstantine Tinovichkii's "Bear Style"?


----------



## RMACKD (Oct 2, 2004)

Do you have any links? Even if the links are in Russian I can translate.


----------



## jellyman (Oct 4, 2004)

here's a russian link:

http://www.warriors.newmail.ru/wolf/wolf_combat.htm

I can do a machine-generated translation, although they suck compared to real translation, so any native russian speakers, please copy and edit as you see fit... 



> WOLF BATTLE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



there's pics in the link


----------



## jellyman (Oct 4, 2004)

btw, click the main link on the bottom, it's pretty neat.


----------



## jellyman (Oct 4, 2004)

http://www.warriors.newmail.ru/russtyle.htm

This one's got Buza, Wolf, Russian Kempo, 'COLE'?? Slavyano-Grets., SAMBO, fencing, etc etc. Also a survey on other RMA websites.

[edit - actually, just look at this survey for russian RMA web presence (as of last year)

http://www.warriors.newmail.ru/obzor_rus.htm]


----------

